# Mid-Atlantic Swap Meet!



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

It's that time of year again folks. The annual Stop Swap and Save. Any other RBR folks going? 
*When:* Feb 5th..Superbowl Sunday but it's early and cycling is better than American football anyway!
*Where:* Westminster MD

Last year MarkS and Arby where there, Von were you there? I know some of your teammates where. This year I am looking for a new MTB for my nephew and to sell my old MTB as I only ride the ss and the road bike anymore.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

How hard is it to sell a bike there? Do you actually have to register as a vendor? I have a bike I'd like to sell though I doubt I'll be able to make it to the swap meet.

Edit: Nevermind. I see the answer in the FAQ: http://www.stopswapandsave.com/faqs.html


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

nate said:


> How hard is it to sell a bike there? Do you actually have to register as a vendor? I have a bike I'd like to sell though I doubt I'll be able to make it to the swap meet.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind. I see the answer in the FAQ: http://www.stopswapandsave.com/faqs.html


You should try to go! It's a lot of fun and the bikes by the door do seem to sell well.


----------



## High Rouleur (Jul 1, 2003)

zeytin said:


> Any other RBR folks going?


I'll be there! Went last year and LOVED IT! Besides the parts and stuff I got, I was thrilled to find a coloring book of Taliah Lempert artwork for my little guy.  He's too little to use it still, but it'll be there for him someday.

Hoping for some decent rims to build up another set of wheels for the fixie this year. *crossing fingers*


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

So what did you think? What did you get?
I wasn't as impressed this year as last, I got a couple good deals but last year seemed better. (hmm maybe the grass is just greener)
I got...
socks PI $1 (almost missed 'em got the last 2 pairs)
handlebar bag $5 black canvas reinforced bottom for trips next summer
phone pouch for my Timbuk 2 bag and one for my nephew $3 each
Tubes 2 for $1
Giro Helmet pod $10
my nephew got a ton of stickers $5
I missed out on
A decent Trek MTB for him $200 someone else grabbed it

Still tons of bike porn though..Tons!


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*About the same as last year*



zeytin said:


> So what did you think? What did you get?
> I wasn't as impressed this year as last, I got a couple good deals but last year seemed better. (hmm maybe the grass is just greener)
> !


I got a very nice Assos intermediate jersey last year for a good price. No Assos stuff this year (at least that I saw). This year, I got a Nike winter jacket/jersey for my daughter that had been $90.00 for $15.00. I arrived right at 9:00 a.m. and was out of there by 10:00 a.m. Although the new building at the AG Center is nicer than the old one, I though that the tables were too close together this year -- it was hard to get down some of the aisles.

I looked for you, but didn't see you. My wife was leaving for a business trip and I had to get home early before she left. Was Arby there?


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

MarkS said:


> I got a very nice Assos intermediate jersey last year for a good price. No Assos stuff this year (at least that I saw). This year, I got a Nike winter jacket/jersey for my daughter that had been $90.00 for $15.00. I arrived right at 9:00 a.m. and was out of there by 10:00 a.m. Although the new building at the AG Center is nicer than the old one, I though that the tables were too close together this year -- it was hard to get down some of the aisles.
> 
> I looked for you, but didn't see you. My wife was leaving for a business trip and I had to get home early before she left. Was Arby there?


Yes, we caravaned (sp?) got there around 9:05, we must have just missed you. 
I agree about the tables being too close together. Also it seemed last year that the stuff was sort of sectioned, for example the side room had most of the vintage stuff. This year it seemed more chaotic.
I wonder did you get the Nike stuff in the last aisle? Bicycle Connection did have some great prices on clothes. They had 50% of the price marked and most stuff was already 30 to 50% off so that was good. I didn't allow myelf clothes this year, not until I am riding more regularly.


----------



## High Rouleur (Jul 1, 2003)

zeytin said:


> I wasn't as impressed this year as last, I got a couple good deals but last year seemed better. (hmm maybe the grass is just greener)
> Still tons of bike porn though..Tons!


I totally agree. Maybe the novelty wore off...I don't know. I got an SLR Gel Flow for $30 and a Ritchey stem for $15 (Maybe I could have gotten that one cheaper, oh well).

I wish I had been in the market for a complete bike, or even a frame. I was drooling over the On One 29'er frames, and that black I.F. was gorgeous. Maybe next year.


----------

